# What breed/gender is this? Possibly Lakenvelder?



## chickie97 (Apr 8, 2021)

I’ve been able to figure out the breed of my other chicks, but this one is stumping me. I’ve been searching online for hours and haven’t found pictures that look quite like her other than possibly Lakenvelder. Thoughts?
Also if we can figure out the breed, does anyone have an idea of what gender she might be? Hopefully I won’t have to start calling her a “he” haha. All my other chicks are girls, so fingers crossed! I have pictures of her at a few days old, as well as some pictures from today. She’s about 4 weeks now. For temperament, she’s very curious and likes to be pet, but doesn’t like to be held as much as my other girls. She’s also the noisiest, especially when she wants to sleep (she will start trying to snuggle with the other girls while peeping loudly, almost like she’s commanding them to stop moving around so she can get comfy lol).


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Not a clue, tbh, I just wanted to say she is a pretty little thing! That’s a bit of a comb popping up at 4 weeks, but truly that depends on breed too. S/he will let you know for sure soon enough on that score! Good luck!


----------



## chickie97 (Apr 8, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Not a clue, tbh, I just wanted to say she is a pretty little thing! That’s a bit of a comb popping up at 4 weeks, but truly that depends on breed too. S/he will let you know for sure soon enough on that score! Good luck!


Yeah, I’m preparing for her to end up being a roo because of that comb. But knowing the breed would help confirm that for sure. From the research I’ve done, I think that rooster combs are usually more pink than yellow at this age? but not totally sure! Having a rooster wouldn’t be so bad. Also thanks she’s got a funny personality, gets energy bursts and just picks a random direction to go into a full sprint lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If the last pics are the bird in question that looks like it's going to be a little boy. As to breed? You don't want me to answer that question, I'm usually wrong.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ha! I have a few who we call rocket chickens for the same reason- they just rocket around in whatever direction they happen to be pointing!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, nice pics!


----------



## chickie97 (Apr 8, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum, nice pics!


Thanks <3


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow looks like a pullet very pretty appears to be Lakenvelder pullet.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

chickie97 said:


> Yeah, I’m preparing for her to end up being a roo because of that comb. But knowing the breed would help confirm that for sure. From the research I’ve done, I think that rooster combs are usually more pink than yellow at this age? but not totally sure! Having a rooster wouldn’t be so bad. Also thanks she’s got a funny personality, gets energy bursts and just picks a random direction to go into a full sprint lol


Got any updates on this little one? Boy or girl?


----------

